# Insertion of uterine tamponade balloon



## house (Sep 29, 2008)

Need help with procedure code for insertion of uterine tamponade balloon.
I can't locate a precise code so I am thinking an unlisted code.  Also, for the removal I don't think there should be charge.  Thank you for any help!


----------



## dmaec (Sep 29, 2008)

you'd be correct in using the unlisted code - 59899 (I'm assuming this was done maternity care and delivery)? And no, no separate removal code either . 
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## house (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you very much! Yes, it was after after vag delivery.


----------



## dmaec (Sep 29, 2008)

darn unlisted procedures !  Since this procedure is becoming so common, I wonder if we'll have a code for it soon...


----------

